# Blind hen house bound



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The time has come for 55 to be in the house. She is blind in her right eye and the other chickens won't let her eat and are picking on her. 
I bought her in 2013 and she was around 4 then maybe, or older, so I figure she is maybe 8 or 9. She is an ameracauna that I bought from a breeder in south jersey. 
She is a bit skinny but now that she has access to food and water and is safe she should bounce back. She is the mom to 2 ameracauna chicks I hatched out from her when I first got her, she laid 2 eggs the weekend I got her and I had my silkie hatch them. She faithfully lays me a pretty blue egg once a week, and is super friendly. 
She is relaxing and isn't scared anymore with the others. When I get my larger cage back she will go in that one, but for now she is fine in the smaller one.
I couldn't see her being picked on the way she was so I scooped her out. She deserves to be pampered and not be scared.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Come spring she will go in her own little coop depending on how she does this winter. She looks like she might be losing sight in her good eye


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have a sacrificial Silkie, it would make a good companion for her. Or heck a Cochin hen. Another laid back bird works well with those that have physical challenges.

And this post? This post is what chicken keeping is about. Not some of what we're seeing in other places on the forum. So, thank you for posting it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry, ME. I have a blind hen. I put her in a smaller pen (10x10) with her buddy. I leave the food and water in the same place, also a mini roost and Rubbermaid box to sleep in. I tap on the bowl when I give them treats. Her friend seems to help her out sometimes. It's interesting. She'said one of my first and 9 years old. That'said her sister in the pic.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her sister and the others pick on her, so she can't have a buddy. I Wil give her extra house time so she is happy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She gets very stressed and hides when the other chickens are around, she was actually shaking and terrified anytime they came near her. She is happy now, more relaxed and not freaking out. Moe is happy he has a friend lol.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

In spring I'll see how she is doing , and put her in tge small coop, I'll try to bring her sister around to see if they can get along


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a hen who is at least partially blind. She bumbles around with the flock quite nicely, seems to hold her position in the pecking order quite well.
I also have a disabled rooster who shares his quarters with a slightly neurotic bantam! He is separate from the flock b/c they bully him, she can mingle if she wants but chooses not to.
It's amazing how well animals can adapt to adversity


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm hoping by spring she can be placed back with her sister in a smaller coop, if not she will be spoiled rotten by me. My last house hen lived a wonderful life inside, so much so she hated to be with my hens and would run up the stairs to the porch to come back inside. Summer days she spent in her own coop and came back inside at nightfall


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If 55 had held her pecking status I would have left her alone, but seeing her hiding and being chased confirmed she lost her status.


----------

